# mkIII bagyard build



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

drove home from school today to check out the bagyard set-up that just came in the mail...
some bad pics:
































i've been recieving quite a few IM's about this set-up for mkIII's and i hate informing everyone that i prob won't be putting them on until the end of winter/early spring... sorry








the set-up costed me $1830 shipped to CT for the front and rear struts and took about 5-6 weeks
sometime this winter i'll be piecing everything else together and i'll be sure to update this thread
as of now, if anyone wants any measurements of the struts, etc, lmk
pz out
pic of the candidate as per request:










_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 2:01 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*








i really wanted to see these in an mk3 ... guess i will have to wait and see


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_







i really wanted to see these in an mk3 ... guess i will have to wait and see









why not order?? I am sure you wont regret it


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (Grig85)*

$1800 is alot of money to drop without knowing the results. If those fronts dont go low then i might as well buy coilovers and universal bags instead and chapmans universals on the back. I can wait till end of winter though.... i guess... if i have to lol Dont you just wanna put the fronts in for a sec?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (gregvh)*

EVERYTHING Bagyard makes goes low


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (rollininstyle2004)*

Sick dude I will love your car on bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Starion88esir (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't like the way the bag on the far right is caving in on itself rather than around the base collar like the one next to it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Starion88esir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Starion88esir* »_I don't like the way the bag on the far right is caving in on itself rather than around the base collar like the one next to it.

thats just because there was no air pressure in it when they put the strap around it.. they will fill and collapse normally with air and weight on them


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
thats just because there was no air pressure in it when they put the strap around it.. they will fill and collapse normally with air and weight on them

indeed, mine were like that when they came, and once air is in it all works great


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

why even tease us you bastard


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
thats just because there was no air pressure in it when they put the strap around it.. they will fill and collapse normally with air and weight on them

hi there!
good to see that you get the stuff








we did put airpressure in the right strut too, i guess the customs did open it (to find drugs or bombs:laugh: )and put it together like that. i hope everthing is right with it


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_EVERYTHING Bagyard makes goes low









thanks bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (bagyardairride)*

$1800 WOW. and then ur gonna spend another $1000 or so on management... talk about a pretty penny for air... 
lets see some pics of the car its going on.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

everythings fine with the bags, when i was taking the rear struts out of the packaging i accidently slid the green strap off... i really didnt know why it was on there so i put it back on, hah... how should i store these until the end of winter? you think i should take the strap back off for now or does it not really matter?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

I would take the strap off, and straighten the bag out.. i wouldn't store it like that


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

godd that everything´s okay. ryan is right..put them off,,they were just for delivery.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

thanks guys... you guys are saying that when these are on the car, they're going to deflate like the ones i didn't touch? that's kind of hard to believe/picture... but then again, i have no experience with air, so i'm curious


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

yeah, when they inflate they will expand . when they collapse it will slip right over that aluminum chunk


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

nice can't wait to see it.


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

ryan is right... seems that i dont have to answer any questions anymore,haha


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (bagyardairride)*

1800 for the whole set .... what about just the fronts? Then I could run chapmans (or however you spell it) on the back


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

I hate waiting! 
Props for joinin' the train from way up in CT.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ZakuII)*

Awesome! 
Care to measure the "A" dimension for me?








Both extended and fully collapsed would be great! Collapsed might be hard because they're high pressure gas, with internal bumpstops, so you're going to have to push with some force to get them down. And watch out for the adjuster stud on top!


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

bump


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_







i really wanted to see these in an mk3 ... guess i will have to wait and see









there will be one soon


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (u01rwr)*

im just about to start throwin some **** together... all im waiting on is some fittings from kevin.
i aquired a 4 valve set-up over christmas break from aac and all i need to do is try and figure out how to wire everything up.
i understand how all the mechanical/air parts work and how to wire up the compressor, relay, pressure switch, etc but am unsure how to wire up the valves...
does anyone have a wiring diagram for a 4 valve set-up? this is pretty much the only thing holding me back from starting everything...
once i figure this out, should be done in a week or two im guessing (minus notching and subframe hacking)


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

here is pretty much what im following so far (figured i'd throw it all in the thread, for my own reference at least)
wiring that i understand:








for a 4 valve set-up, im assuming i'll just be following the right side of this picture, correct?:








if anyone has a wiring diagram for the valves or anything else im forgetting, please post up!


_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 9:02 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

for a 4 valve you'd follow that picture exactly


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (ryanmiller)*

that pic's for a 6 valve set-up no? would i not copy the "rear" side for the front also so 4 total valves? maybe you misunderstood?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

that pic is 6 valves (3 way) If you want FBSS then copy the front you are right.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build ([email protected])*

(mouth waters)
mine will be here tomorrow..thank godd http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif little kid on xmas


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_$1800 WOW. and then ur gonna spend another $1000 or so on management... talk about a pretty penny for air... 
lets see some pics of the car its going on. 

#1 reason i wont do bagyard......wayy to expensive


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (ForVWLife)*

its worth it not to have areosport bags


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_its worth it not to have areosport bags









Isnt the Bagyard bag stil a technical aerosport just doesnt have the inner metal tubing?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (ryanmiller)*

meh.....still thats alot of $$ for struts...not like i have much room to go lower anyway without a new bumper





















i do have some plans tho


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (Still Fantana)*

nope, the areosport bag is actually larger..
yet they still go lower, and higher


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (andrew m.)*

i love mine actually.....not dissapointed in the least bit
plus id rather save $ for more important things like making it more fun to drive... not to see how cool i can look while im parked


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_not to see how cool i can look while im parked

damn, that's all it's about?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_i love mine actually.....not dissapointed in the least bit


x2
It's awesome that the bagyards go so high, but the aerosports are a great option as well.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (Retromini)*

aaaanyways... can someone explain to me how to wire the valves to the switches/power source? am i just going to be tapping into the relay to power the valves? i must be looking in all the wrong places...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_aaaanyways... can someone explain to me how to wire the valves to the switches/power source? am i just going to be tapping into the relay to power the valves? i must be looking in all the wrong places...









What type of valve? basicaly ground one side, and the other side goes to switch. Then power to the switch. No need for relays.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build ([email protected])*

here's a wiring diagram i made up for the valve/switch circuit...
my only question is, why is there a third prong on the valves? is that in case you wanted to put another valve in series? if i dont plan on having another valve in series, should i cover the third prong or something? and from where should i tap in power for the valves? does it not really matter?










_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 6:23 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

that diagram looks right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the valve is like this | - + | and the third prong from what i hear is for nuthing







i just left mine unhooked. i guess if you wante u could put a blank connector on it or sumthen if your worried about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (e-townvdub)*

can't wait to see it done man. what size tires are on your imolas?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (MRosier)*

me neither man! hah
tires are 195/45


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (ForVWLife)*

those wheels work really well on your car, i like it a lot. shouldnt take much to get that thing laid out on those tires


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

can anyone explain to me *where* to tap in to power for the toggle switch's??? and what gauge wire should i use?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_can anyone explain to me *where* to tap in to power for the toggle switch's??? and what gauge wire should i use?



you need to find and ignition on off








like the radio for instance


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

if the switch is in the off position when the car is not on, what need is there to find an ignition wire?
on a different note, is speaker wire big enough to power the valves? or should i find a larger gauge wire?
sorry for all the questions, i just can't find this information anywhere


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

can anyone confirm this final wiring diagram?








please let me know if there should be any changes, thanks fellas


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

doug = wiring diagram drawing master.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

hahah!!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

word on the streets is bagyards still hit the tires on 16s......


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

you talking about bottom of the bag hits the tires on mkIII's?
i dunno if i really have to worry about that with 165/45/15's...
mk4 front bags are almost identical to mk3's and they have no problem running even 19's... not really too sure what you're talking about








edit: nevermind...
although im not into it, mk3 on what appears to be 18's from bagyard's site








hopefully the pic works


_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 1:34 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

yes the bottom of the bag, but thats with a high offset wheel, you wont have a problem with 165/45 they lay frame on 165/50 with no modification and not rubbing issues on the bag
and i didnt bring any negative into this thread my only other post said that there would be another car real soon


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

done?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

fronts only, (not on my car a good friends)

o i didnt mean that 16s would hit aired up i meant when they go down and the bag folds over


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

not too sure, guess we'll have to wait and see
if you finish your friends, let me know what happens...


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

will do, i think that it will be fine when he gets rid of his crappy tires and gets some 512s and there is room to space them out some so it should be able to ride at almost 0psi


----------



## 98vr6t (Jun 22, 2005)

Does bag yard use a bag smaller than the aero sport?
912's with 205's on my 16x9's et31 come real close..
Whats the big deal with the 912 VS 512 anyways?


_Modified by 98vr6t at 4:54 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_
my only question is, why is there a third prong on the valves? is that in case you wanted to put another valve in series? 
_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 6:23 PM 2-21-2009_

I will try to explain this.
Its a self ground. You can run a jumper wire from the to left prong to the botton verticle prong. The will self ground the vave. Run the right prong to your switch. For this to work the valve body must be grounded. so If I mounted all my valves on my tank, I would run a ground strap to the chassis to the tank. Then everything is grounded.
I will look for a picture.










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:08 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build ([email protected])*

on my manifolds that i built, 2 valves are piped togther, so the threads create a shared ground. so for the 2 vavles, i only have one ground wire to the whole set. 
its nice to neaten up the wiring.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (98vr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr6t* »_Does bag yard use a bag smaller than the aero sport?
912's with 205's on my 16x9's et31 come real close..
Whats the big deal with the 912 VS 512 anyways?

_Modified by 98vr6t at 4:54 PM 2-24-2009_

they stretch way way way better than the 912


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build ([email protected])*

thanks for following up kevin, i really appreciate it!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (hyphytrain203)*

doug you're a slacker


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i was just wondering if this was finished yet


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hahah, i wish i had more time to work on this ****...
engineering major/living on long island is causing this whole ordeal to take waaaay too long...
progress pics this weekend, i promise!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

less complaining and more working


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

heres a lame update... put all the valves together and all the other fittings... 
on another note, i feel like i didn't get the best seal on some of the fittings. what's the best way to take the teflon tape off the fittings after i've already tried screwing it in... the tape is easy enough to take off when you haven't tried screwing it in, but when i have already tried screwing it in, its mad hard to take the tape off to try and re-tape them.
if the tape starts to bunch up when i'm screwing the fittings in, is that a sign i should re-tape them?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

re tape them in the direction that the threads go so it flows in nicely. It wont bunch up.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

i did mofo... still bunched up... im thinkin i either didnt wrap that **** tight enough or it wasn't fully adhered to the threads towards the bottom
its not even _that_ bad










_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 10:16 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

damn i wish you ere on spring break this week, i'd help you out. Maybe next weekend instead of going to NH to party ill swing down and we can get **** going.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

if you need help shout me a hollar im right around the corner.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

sooooo?


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

if its not backing up on the threads or anythign you should be fine. once you have some air hooked up to them check for leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also with your valves and stuff you should use terminal blocks. it will look alot cleaner when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YummyDuB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (96Mk36)*

there will be another mk3 on bagyards soon


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

*Re: (YummyDuB)*

So is this installed yet, I really want to see this. I'm thinking of doing the same thing.
Lee


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (BlackNight)*

got a lot done this week... it will be done by this weekend, i promise









pics soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looking forward to this


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awwsheeet


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

looks like this **** might actually be close to completion after tomorrow


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_got a lot done this week... * it will be done by this weekend, i promise*











_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_looks like this **** *might actually be close to completion after tomorrow *









hmm now doug, don't contradict yourself so close to each other in your thread


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

jerk jerk jerk


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
hmm now doug, don't contradict yourself so close to each other in your thread









im like the only one that posts in this thread, hahah... i have to keep myself going some how


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

can someone please tell me if this is normal on bagyard front struts...


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

wierd. pretty sure on mk3's you need to trim the bottom of the strut bushing to get it to sit flush.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

bagyards are deigned to run full uncut strut mounts. those look good.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

werd... thanks for the reassurance... i put them in like that anyways, hah
update... all struts mounted, rear lines are ran, all i need to do is run the front lines and gauge lines...


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

well how bout some pics with that update







cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

Get crackin homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*









**** IS *NOT* LOW ENOUGH - being held up by passenger side axle and control arms... 








will def be working on getting this lower over the next few weekends... if anyone (DubbinT or d1rtyj4k3) wants to chime in on what exactly they did to get lower, please chime in









oh, and new wheels should have been on today but the shop is ****en up and takin their sweet time


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

Awesome! Are your tie rods also hitting the frame?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Afazz)*

they might be man... i just quickly put my hand behind the wheel to check the axle clearance... def something i'll need to check when i do the notch for the axle... im hoping i should be good after the notch, i think i might need to shorten the strut bushings as well; we'll see, hah


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

looks sick. you probably need to notch the frame for the tie rods too as afazz said. im on coils and right now the frame rests on them- makes it ride like poop


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (MRosier)*

the notched frame makes it soo much nicer. Need to get in touch with Ian


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

u have to notch the passenger side axle and id definitely do both tie rods


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*

i still dont understand why you went bags ..








your car couldnt be any lower on coils .. 
and it will never look as good without your works ..








do somethin crazy do somethin crazy


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*

frame notch, tie rod flip, ball joint extender, trim tie rods trim control arms cut the hell out of the strut mount, trim the rear frame for the axle beam
thought you were running 165/45?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

165/45's on the new wheels... they'll be on as soon as im finished with finals here in new york...
frame notch is def in order as well as cutting up the control arms... i've already grinded down the strut mount pretty damn far, ****s just getting held up on the axle, etc...
rear goes as low as i'd ever want to go so im happy back there, no ****... the pic a few posts up isn't as low as the back goes
i really don't want to buy all the **** to flip the tie rods over... is it really worth it? or can i just notch where its hitting on the body?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

you dont need to do all the stuff i did you have itty bitty wheels
no offense but its going to look like you can drive with 165 45 it wont tuck at all really just a small notch and it should lay frame


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

no offense taken, i love tiny wheels on low cars








you're prob right about just a passenger side axle notch though... def the first on my list of things to try to get it lower...
i appreciate all the input guys










_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 10:42 PM 4-27-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

thats all you will need then


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

you know, i was just thinking about it... if all i need is the passenger side axle notch, why isn't the drivers side on the ground? right now i can feel the car being stopped by the passenger side axle when im letting the air out, im just not too sure whats stopping the drivers side being able to go all the way down at 0psi....
any thoughts?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

that passenger axle plays a role. Hack the subframe/control arm and you're there.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

well you have bigger tires right now, if you had the 165s and a passsengers notch you would lay frame


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

I agree with these guys, I think you might just lay frame with 165-45-15 and a passenger side notch. If the passenger side is being hung up by the axle, it could still affect the driver's side height. Are you still running a swaybar?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Afazz)*

yep... swaybar's still in there - i wasn't really aware that mkIII's had an issue with the swaybar when going low


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

tyler still has his in


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

I don't think it's going to prevent you from going lower, but if the passenger side is hung up on the axle it will prevent the driver's side from going lower. That's the only reason I asked. If both sides are low, it's not a problem.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Afazz)*

ah, i get what your saying...


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
no offense but its going to look like you can drive with 165 45

Exactly. But thats a good thing.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
Exactly. But thats a good thing.


wrong tuckin out is how you own!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Na


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

notchin on the 16th
wheels will be on then too
mad stoked


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

any of you going to DATB?


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

i am in my mk3


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

why ?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

prob not man, too far for me hah


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*








ill be there







might be in a bagged passat now instead of the mk3


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

Good shat Doug


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

thanks man...
anyways, just thought i would add how important i think it is for everyone to install their own air suspension set-ups... today my front valves stopped working for some odd reason and a quick inspection of the wiring i had done revealed a short circuit near the toggle switch... it was nice to know exactly what was wrong and exactly what i needed to do to fix it...
just my 2 cents - take it or leave it i guess


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

heading to fastmaxcooper's (sp?) house tomorrow for notchez and **** of that sort...
**** should be sittin nice by tomorrow afternoon on the new wheels if everything goes as planned...
picz soon


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

thanks to fastmaxxcooper's grinding expertise, we trimmed the control arms, notched for both tierods, and notched for the passenger side axle...
after a long day, the subframe *IS* on the ground








putting the wheels on and washing the car tomorrow morning, i'll take some pictures after that


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

if you dont have pics tomorrow .. then i think you are lying








too bad im not around to take some shots of it!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*

pics...
subframe on the ground...
























car is still dirty as hell... still unsatisfied how the front sits even though the subframes on the ground
i think i might grind down the subframe and find different strut mounts to go lower; any other ideas?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

Awesome


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Afazz)*

have Ian raise the subframe. problem solved


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

safe


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_
i think i might grind down the subframe and find different strut mounts to go lower; any other ideas?


Get bigger wheels while still laying subframe. Will look lower and $$$$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

Get bigger wheels while still laying subframe. Will look lower and $$$$$$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

already threw that thought in his head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (JDM-JTI)*

bigger tires, problem solved


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i like it very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice whip buddy! I am jealous & I am not a MKIII guy. PROPS


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

any more updates? new wheels?


----------



## Whopper (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

i think its sold by now


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: mkIII bagyard build (gregvh)*

lovin the bagyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

^ x2


----------

